# Route 2 Marina(s) Crappie Action



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

What's up everybody. I hope this fall has been blessing you with tight lines and good catches! Wondering if anyone is having luck with the marinas along route 2 catching crappie?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Only one way to find out man, and it isn't by asking on the internet.


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yea im out now lol, I'll post if I have luck


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Went out and caught 6 really nice sized crappie. Had a bunch of 6-7 inchers that I let go. All in all it was a fun day. Hopefully I can get out again soon and get some more.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Nice jigs? Plastics ? Cranks?


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Slip bobber with shiners...I didn't get out to my place till about 2 so I feel I could of done much better if I woulda got out there early morning. Day off though and slept in lol


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

I have another day off so I'm Goin out today, I think the cool down last night (first frost of the year) is gonna have the crappies biological clock activated. Hopefully they're feeding like crazy. I'm gonna be hitting marinas down route 2 if anyone else is gonna be out. BTW GO INDIANS!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

You had me all excited up until I read that line about the Indians....


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Lol.....it was a slow day, had minimal bites and only caught 2 fish


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

What are you fishing out of crown?


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Turtle Creek marina mostly along with a private marina


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

No I mean boat kayak tube


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh from land, I got a golf cart up there so I scoot from spot to spot fishing different docks n stuff


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Nice! Hopefully things heat up for ya and you keep us posted!


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Went out yesterday along route 2... got some crappie and a few nice perch! BONUS!


----------



## bigbelliedoldman (Jun 30, 2014)

I went to the Auglaize river,at a back bay inlet, and caught two dink crappie and three cats over 20 inch.all I really wanted was four crappie big nuff to eat.settled for catfish.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Was out tonight. Was planning to use minnows BUT found out I left those poles home. Took 1 of the poles I had & attempted to put a hook on the line. After 30 minutes of trying I gave up. Lost depth perception in 1 eye. So I fished with a 1/32 oz. homemade hair jig. Did ok - 14 crappies, 4 gills 1 LB. 1 of the gills will be a FO I believe, maybe 2. (Had originally planed on fishing the Maumee which is why I left 2 poles home. Drove to GR & decided not to try it.)


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

fisherboy said:


> Was out tonight. Was planning to use minnows BUT found out I left those poles home. Took 1 of the poles I had & attempted to put a hook on the line. After 30 minutes of trying I gave up. Lost depth perception in 1 eye. So I fished with a 1/32 oz. homemade hair jig. Did ok - 14 crappies, 4 gills 1 LB. 1 of the gills will be a FO I believe, maybe 2. (Had originally planed on fishing the Maumee which is why I left 2 poles home. Drove to GR & decided not to try it.)


Nice man! I love bluegill fishing but for some reason or another I haven't had much luck this fall with them. Everytime I go out I bring some bluegill bait along. I had really good luck over the summer with the gills, hopefully I can locate them my next time out.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Same spot today. 2 hrs. - 23 crappies & 2 gills. Half on minnows & half on jig. Lost so many on the minnow rig but not all that bad. Running out of freezer room.


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice man, I saw your pic in the other thread with that monster bluegill.... THAT'S A BIG SANDWICH THERE!


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Going out today for some crappie.... gonna be chilly but I think I'll do good... posts to come!


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Went out today with some friends to marina out by the power plant ....didn't catch much crappie at all...my friend however caught a big 30" steelhead which made the day worthwhile... hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

WOW !!!!


----------



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

Was the water real muddy ?


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Visibility wasn't great, if I had to guess probably around 8"-9" vis. It was crazy though... im jealous of my friend lol


----------



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

It's funny when things like that happen lol . I fished a Marina West of where your fishing Friday and they wouldn't bitt nothing but live active minnows got 16 . Was, in the same place Monday and got 30 . .


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yea, I know how that is, you can throw jigs all day and not catch anything then switch to minnows and kill em or vice versa lol....watching him reel that steelhead in on his crappie setup was pretty sweet lol


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Funny how we have all built our fishing friend networks. I got the same picture texted to my phone a couple hours after i saw it posted here. My texted pic still had the background.  crown419, your friend and my Dad must be friends as well. That is a hell of a fish. Amazing where that was caught also.


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

That's crazy lol, we just cooked her up and she tasted amazing. Attica I'll try to connect the dots and figure out who knows who lol...and it's nice to know our fishing network can catch some serious fish!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

My Dad has a Thompson docked over in West Harbor.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

That is an awesome fish! I woulda had to go to the ER with a wicked case of priapism if I caught that beast! Landing it on a crappie setup is even better!


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> My Dad has a Thompson docked over in West Harbor.


I know where west harbor is but that wasn't where I was fishing. I only sent the original pic to 3 people. My dad, grandfather, and the other was to the owner of MBT...my last name is crown so if that helps lol, I wanna try to figure out the lineage. Any how, I was ABSOLUTELY amazed where we pulled her out of. She was full of eggs which disappointed me because I'd prefer her to lay them for future fishing (I'm pretty sure she had a while to go before laying them though). On the other hand my friend has some primo bait!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Crown congrats on the fun !!!!! Did you oven cook her or grill her smoke her?? It looks delicious !!!!


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Grill.... slow n low lol!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a good day yesterday !


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

play6832 said:


> Had a good day yesterday !





play6832 said:


> Had a good day yesterday !


Shoot I guess so! Nice work man.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Managed 14 crappies & 9 gills Saturday. 10 crappies, 1 gill, 1 perch today. Colder than heck.


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yea I'm thnkng about heading out today for a bit....nice catch!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Got 29 crappies & 1 perch tonight. 20+ on a jig. Glad a friend of my son is going to clean them. Cleaned the perch & ate it along with a saugeye & fish eggs for supper. Yum.


----------

